# Whistle Bottling Works



## Michdigger (Dec 4, 2008)

Thought these were some cool pics.. 
 Washington D.C 1923


----------



## LC (Dec 4, 2008)

They sure are , thanks for sharing them with the forum !


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 4, 2008)

Sweet pics.


----------



## celerycola (Dec 4, 2008)

I like that five foot tall Whistle sign with the paper-labelled bottle.


----------



## madman (Dec 4, 2008)

great pix! very cool  mike


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics, michdigger - they look great.

 Now the question is - does anyone have bottles from that bottling company in their collection?

 - Sam


----------



## Michdigger (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replys everyone. 
 Sam... No bottle in my collection but here is some info and pics of the bottler and company. 
http://www.chosi.org/bottles/farber/farber.htm


----------



## druggistnut (Jan 6, 2009)

I have some Whistle sodas- deco style. They were dug in Michigan and if I remember right, they have a town name on the base.
 Who knows were they are, inside my storage units.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2009)

Had to bump up this post â€“ those are great old pictures!   One of my favorite bottle finds as a kid that still means a lot to me is one of these purple Whistle sodas made around 1924 by American Glass Works at either Richmond VA or the Paden City WV plant.  It has Chattanooga TENN. on the base as do two of the others, the forth has Baltimore MD. on the base.  One of these I dug just a couple weeks ago and in a way feels like Iâ€™ve come full circle.  I have dug others in this style that are clear without A.G.W. on the base and they donâ€™t glow under the black light.  It makes me wonder why one or both of these A.G.W. plants in the mid twenties had so much manganese in their glass.  As far as I know Whistle was an orange soda, so I donâ€™t think they made these purple on purpose as that would make the soda look like mud!


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2009)

Hereâ€™s another paneled style from York, PA


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2009)

Iâ€™ve also dug the hourglass style and these stippled ones from the 30â€™s.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2009)

Norene in a 2007 post showed this cool tiny sample bottle she dug in California.  In one of the vintage pictures they show quart size bottles.  Has anybody ever dug one of those?


----------



## athometoo (Mar 4, 2009)

all i see in your pics are white guys  , wat up? jus kiddin guys  , this was a pic i had . wish i had a bottle though .


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice photo athome!  wish I had one of those Whistle signs!


----------



## Michdigger (Mar 5, 2009)

A few more pics for your viewing pleasure.. 

































 And heres a website with a little history. 
http://www.digitaldeliftp.com/LookAround/advertspot_7-up.htm


----------



## Michdigger (Mar 5, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cobaltbot
> 
> Norene in a 2007 post showed this cool tiny sample bottle she dug in California.  In one of the vintage pictures they show quart size bottles.  Has anybody ever dug one of those?


 
 That is one sweet little bottle.


----------



## wonkapete (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's one of my favorite Whistle bottles.. with original label.


----------



## ncbred (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's mine...


----------



## celerycola (Mar 5, 2009)

I think I still have this somewhere if you're interested.

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/upfiles/5695/4E3D2CBC30624BB9B200B916A37DB19C.jpg

 Here's a Whistle label made by Vess.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice, two completely different shapes, especially that paper label.


----------



## celerycola (Mar 5, 2009)

*RE: Don't Whistle - Ask for a Thrill*

I liked this one.


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Mar 6, 2009)

*RE: Don't Whistle - Ask for a Thrill*

Hi all!
 This is my Whistle bottle from my hometown of Sausalito,Ca.Enjoy!
 Regards,
 Jan


----------

